# R3 seatstay rub



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I Just noticed that my R3 had some tire rub on the seat stay. The Cervelo dealer is an hour away and I don't have time to go for 2 weeks. Can anyone comment if this is anything to worry about


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it on just one side? It's a little hard to tell in the pics?
What wheels/rims and what size tires are you riding on?


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I have Zipp 101's and Michelin Krylion 23's. The damage is on the right side of the seat stay, the tire rubbed against it and started to remove the material, I hope it is just the clear coat.

I re-centered the wheel in the drop outs and it stopped rubbing but the wheel needs to be trued. I am taking it to my LBS tomorrow to get the wheel fixed. Right now my biggest concern is the seat stay, the wheel can be fixed.

I did notice that the quick release was not that tight when I re-centered the wheel in the dropouts.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Zipp skewers are bad, but if you want confidence that the wheel sill stay put, I highly recommend you get some Shimano skewers. There is a weight penalty, but they simply work. 

As far as the possible damage, I imagine that there is a pretty reasonable amount of material at that point. It likely wore the cosmetic layer of carbon, but I'd be shocked if you did any real structural damage.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Help me understand how the tire could rub on the seatstay without the rim rubbing on the brakes. What caused you to notice this?


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

I finished a 40 mile ride and I put my bike in the stand to clean the drivetrain and that is when I noticed it, I guess it started happening towards the end of my ride. When I went to pull off the rear wheel I noticed the rear skewer was not that tight and the wheel was off center. I centered the wheel and tightened up the skewer and the wheel is now sitting correctly in the frame. My LBS said it doesn't look bad and to put nail hardener on the area and keep an eye on it. If there is no change in 6 months to a year it will be fine. If cracks develop around it I need to get it repaired.


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a friend who has an R3 with the same problem. It would only rub under hard acceleration (this guy is a real strong rider) and the shop kept looking at his wheels. After trying a different set of wheels and having them rub too it was determined that the seat stay was out of alignment. The whole rear triangle was slightly out. They might have had a bad run. His was a 58 cm, black with red decals.

Hope that helps.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

bddbb said:


> I have a friend who has an R3 with the same problem. It would only rub under hard acceleration (this guy is a real strong rider) and the shop kept looking at his wheels. After trying a different set of wheels and having them rub too it was determined that the seat stay was out of alignment. The whole rear triangle was slightly out. They might have had a bad run. His was a 58 cm, black with red decals.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks. I did not notice it while riding but when it was in the stand and my rear skewer wasn't tight so I opened it centered the wheel and tightened the skewer and now the wheel is fine. I hope it was the skewer like the previous posted said Zipp skewers stink.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

bddbb said:


> I have a friend who has an R3 with the same problem. It would only rub under hard acceleration (this guy is a real strong rider) and the shop kept looking at his wheels. After trying a different set of wheels and having them rub too it was determined that the seat stay was out of alignment. The whole rear triangle was slightly out. They might have had a bad run. His was a 58 cm, black with red decals.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Wouldn't drive train, brakes, and everything be problematic if "the whole rear triangle" was off?


----------

